
Decentralized TikTok? - AurumDecentral
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/30/dfinity-demos-its-tiktok-clone-opens-up-its-internet-computer-to-outside-developers/
======
AurumDecentral
Developers expected to submit some interesting projects now the internet
computer is open

------
dfinityap
dfinity for the win.. and an tiktok clone that doesn't rate user appearances.
Nice!

------
ipv4
another step in the right direction

